# ESP E-II Series vs Jackson USA



## Wizard of Ozz (Jul 1, 2016)

General question as to how the new E-II series compare to a Jackson USA? No specific models in mind, just how do the new E-II series build quality, fit-finish, fret work, action, and attention to detail compare to something like a Jackson USA? On paper many models share similar specs and components, so I'm more interested in the intangibles.

I have several USA Jacksons, so I'm very familiar with them... and I have owned/played a bunch of the older ESP Signature Series (now discontinued)... but none of the shops near me stock any of the new E-II ESPs (only ESP LTDs by me). Just wondering if the quality went up/down with the new E-II series... or are they more like a nice LTD series with higher price tag?

Thanks.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 1, 2016)

The E-II series is the exact same Japanese standard series under a different name. I personally prefer them over USA Jackson but I couldn't say anything about pre-Fender Jackson or custom shop Jackson. The ESP standard/E-II and Edwards feel the same to me but the Edwards can have minor little imperfections. I haven't played any ESP that had imperfections from the factory.


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 1, 2016)

If the E-IIs are anything like the Standards, which is what people have told me, their overall QC will be superior to Jackson USA. I do not think I have played a bad or defective MIJ ESP, but plays a few USA Jacksons with QC Issues.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jul 1, 2016)

ESP > Jackson

Forever and for always.


----------



## cpfc_fan (Jul 1, 2016)

I have both kinds so hopefully I can be impartial to this little debate. They are much the same in all honesty. The Jackson might just edge it in fretboard action and feel. The fretboard is slightly flatter which is something I personally like. You really can't go wrong either way.

On a side note the E-II series is EXACTLY the same as the old Standard series.


----------



## oracles (Jul 1, 2016)

The EII line replaced the ESP Standards, and they're on roughly equal footing. I prefer the Jacksons for the fretboard radius, but every example from both brands I've played at that level have been great.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks for the responses guys... I appreciate it. Especially cpfc_fan.... nice to hear feedback from someone who owns both brands. Looks like I'll track one down.


----------



## Carcaridon (Jul 2, 2016)

If the E-II series is the same as the old SS I can chime in here. I have several USA Jacksons and 2 ESP SS and for me the Jacksons are slightly better in fit, finish and quality. The ESP's are insanely nice but if it came down to either a Jackson or ESP at the same price I'd go Jackson.


----------



## oremus91 (Jul 2, 2016)

Once upon a time American guitars were the best but, at least in my humble opinion, that isn't true anymore. I think it is personal preference and mostly down to neck shapes. 

I've never had a bad ESP or USA Jackson (perhaps I'm lucky) and I don't think there is any real data to say which company is better from a QC perspective, anyone claiming to have received a lemon here is providing anecdotal evidence at best. Personally, I choose ESP with my own money for their consistency and because I get along better with their neck carves, but I still lust after Jacksons all the time.

My old RL-600 was one of my best playing guitars that I've ever owned, so the korean built LTDs are also very good in my opinion but they aren't on the same level as a "real" ESP/E-II, you won't be disappointed comparing them to your USA Jackson.


----------



## feraledge (Jul 2, 2016)

I have had a lot of both, I would have no problem recommending either, but also can't say there's an apple to apple standard model between them. So it comes down to the models individually really. If I was to go DK1 or bolt on MII again, I would go DK1 because of the round DK profile over the extra thin flat. Neck thru and I would go MII over SL1/2 because I don't care for the thicker flatter SL profile compared to the thin or extra thin neck thru ESP profile.
Quick answer: I put them in the same league.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 2, 2016)

Go with the USA Jackson. You may get a lemon on rare ocassion, but they're absolutely better than basically any E-II, no contest.


----------



## LaceySwiss (Jul 2, 2016)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Go with the USA Jackson. You may get a lemon on rare ocassion, but they're absolutely better than basically any E-II, no contest.



I've played both...I keep going back to my Jackson USA's. That being said, I have moved quite a few USA Jacksons that didn't feel right to me. It wasn't a quality issue or anything, but the feel from one to the other was just different to me. Mainly just the differences in the necks. After years of trial an error, I prefer Jackson's speed neck over all others. Although I still have and play my CS Soloists with the standard SL necks and I have an RR1 and KV2 CS that are just to die for. 
I will note that I have an Edwards Alexi Scythe that is killer as well. No issues with the quality on this one and it is a phenomenal player.
If you're thinking about getting an ESP or Jackson, try and play both and go with what feels best. Quality wise, they are very similar.


----------



## LTigh (Jul 3, 2016)

At that level (E-II/Standard Series vs USA Jackson), really comes down to preference, despite the fanboys on both sides claiming whatever is best for their preferred brand.

My own experience is that ESPs tend to be more consistent from guitar to guitar (within the same model) whilst there's a bit more variance with the USA Jacksons, as stated above (which can lead to the occasional lemon or insta-classic Holy Grail). Quality is at the same level, depending on whoever it was worked on it in the finishing/QC department that day.

The main point is to try out a bunch of them while leaving your own preconceived notions at the door, and pick whatever feels best for YOU, not the unwashed masses of SSO or wherever.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Jul 3, 2016)

I've had a couple of ESP standards and six USA Soloists so far. When Jackson gets it right, I prefer them to ESP. However 5 of those six Jacksons had misaligned bridge routes (consistently off on all of them, same direction) which made them unacceptable to me. Strings were off to the treble side enough to cause trouble. I've seen this on most Soloists since 2004 or so. Finish and fretwork has been on par with ESP, but if doesn't matter if something so essential to proper functioning is off. So one should be careful with Jacksons 
.


----------



## rampant (Jul 3, 2016)

Floppystrings said:


> ESP > Jackson
> 
> Forever and for always.


not even close. Never found an ESP I loved. Found a couple of jacksons. 

ESP does have an epic catalog in japan though, so maybe those are different. 

At the cheap end, its jackson by a mile.


----------



## LTigh (Jul 3, 2016)

rampant said:


> At the cheap end



It's E-II v Jackson USA, fam.

Not Chinese/Vietnamese LTD vs Indian/Chinese/Indonesian "Jackson."


----------



## Passtheapathy (Jul 5, 2016)

Jackson's USA stuff has some pretty suspect QC. Check out the Juggernaut thread for plenty of examples of this. 

But, if you get a good model, they're incredible.


----------



## Possessed (Jul 6, 2016)

Floppystrings said:


> ESP > Jackson
> 
> Forever and for always.



lol


----------



## Jujex (Jul 6, 2016)

I recently tried an ESP EII Horizon 3 fixed bridge that was a great player but this is pretty much the only ESP that I have tried that I liked.
I have not played USA ESPs or the expensive Japanese customs but the Japan ESPs and EIIs that I've tried are quite simply not comparable to Jackson USAs.


----------



## Tomen (Jul 7, 2016)

Had both, prefer E-II. 
Had USA RR1t and i actually prefered my Jackson Kevin bond which is made in Japan. :I


----------



## Carcaridon (Jul 7, 2016)

Another thing to consider is resale value. The E-II guitars just plummet in value when it's time to sell.


----------



## feraledge (Jul 7, 2016)

Carcaridon said:


> Another thing to consider is resale value. The E-II guitars just plummet in value when it's time to sell.



Actually all ESPs are selling really high right now compared to even 6 months ago.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 7, 2016)

If you don't live in the USA, ESP.


----------



## Carcaridon (Jul 9, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Actually all ESPs are selling really high right now compared to even 6 months ago.



The older ones yes but I've never seen the E-II line go for anywhere near list. There was an M1 in amazing condition on Reverb that sold for $700 a few days ago.


----------



## protest (Jul 11, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Actually all ESPs are selling really high right now compared to even 6 months ago.



True, and it's annoying


----------

